# Marin Team Marin 2 VS Santa Cruz Chameleon?



## brentlyrousset (Sep 24, 2021)

Looking to add a new Hardtail to the bike quiver. Love the Santa Cruz Chameleon and have read nothing but high praise about the Chameleon. Seems like a rock solid, fun Hardtail for tackling just about anything. It’s my number one choice right now, but have been also looking at the Marin Team Marin 2 as it’s a little cheaper but has a better fork, drivetrain, wheels, etc. 

However, I really can’t find much about reviews on this bike. Anyone out there ride a Marin Team Marin 2? Or even the Team Marin 1? Geometry and frame specs seems similar to the Chameleon and bike seems like an absolute steal for the price for what you get.

Just trying to find some Marin riders out there who could give some insight on their experiences with a Marin Hardtail and if they enjoy the bike or not.


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Nothing to add except they look super similar in geo. The proof is in the ride, but either one of these is going to be an excellent all-rounder. I don't think you would go wrong either way.


----------



## NWA_Tre (Sep 30, 2021)

I have looked hard at the Team Marin myself. Great value for what you get. My only issue is a Large is shorter in reach than I want, but the XL has such a long seat tube that I doubt I could run a 150mm dropper. If I were predominantly riding XC, gravel and flow, it would be a great bike. We have a lot of technical stuff here too, though, and I'd like to get low on the bike. The TM has a slacker STA and steeper HTA than some other options, which may sort of cancel themselves out in terms of climbing, but not descending where the seat matters nil.

Let us know what you decide and any more you find out. My LBS has the TM in stock and more on the way. Apparently it's not a terribly hard bike to get right now.

Edit: I'm 72" with a 32" inseam. More torso/arms than legs.


----------



## JerzyBoy (May 26, 2008)

3 mos on my Chameleon. Best hardtail I’ve ever owned. Mine is a 2021 and the geometry is just spot on.


----------

